# Wanted- Detailed map of Sandusky Bay



## VW Angler (Feb 15, 2005)

Can someone tell me where I might be able to purchase a detailed map showing water depths,creek channels,ect. of Sandusky Bay? Also,can anyone tell me if the western-most edge of Sandusky Bay near the mouth of the Sandusky River is deep enough to run a bass boat? Thanks in advance.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Check out Dean's website, he still has his maps for sale.
http://www.cliftond.com/announcement.html

I don't know if these will cover the detail you are looking for though, drop him an e-mail and ask him.


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

Try this one http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/PDF/pub195.pdf


----------



## culprit (Apr 13, 2004)

Most of the water west of the bridge is in the 4 to 5 ft range.You can run back into the river but i would be careful & stay within the channel if your running at any speed.It gets very shallow outside of the channel.Also alot of old submerged rock piles around the western end of the bay.So be careful close to shore.


----------



## lekidd (Nov 18, 2004)

You can get a "Fishing Hot Spots" map at the Wall Mart in Sandusky or at Catawba. There is one of Sandusky Bay. Another option would be to go to any place like a West Marine where they have all sorts of navigation charts for sale, including the Sandusky Bay and River!
I think "Hot Spots" also has a web site where you can order any map over the phone or online. Check it out.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know where you could get an accurate map of the actual mouth of the Sandusky river because the channel changes every year depending on water conditions. I wouldn't try to run it till they put the markers in, and even then be very careful because the channel snakes it way thru the marsh before it actually gets deep enough not to worry about.
After you enter the first set of markers at canvasback point, it's a straight run for 1/4 mile or so, the water will be 5-6', then as you near squaw Is.(permenent red marker), there is an underwater wall with permanent markers(green), the channel starts to narrow and snake here, the water will be anywhere from 2-3 ft in the channel, *One step* out of the channel in a bass boat or anything bigger, your in the mud with trees and rocks mixed in. The channel markers are pretty far apart, and are staggered on ea. side of the channel. Once you get to the big rip rap dike, the main channel will be anywhere will go to 7ft. or so and will very between 10-16 ft up the river for miles.
Here's the gps nos. I use to hit canvasback point coming off the bay. 41 27 479/ 82 58 832
After I go under Rt2, I run straight up the middle of the bay to these numbers. 
Be Careful...your lower unit depends on it!  
Good Luck


----------



## Double Trouble (May 20, 2004)

I just learned that free maps are available at the NOAA website. I think you want map #14844 or #14845. You are supposed to be able to download a free copy of Maptech to view the map. I downloaded the map and the Maptech software, but haven't gotten it to work yet. If anyone figures this out, please let me know as this looks like a good resource.

Double D


----------



## Eriefeelin (Sep 2, 2005)

If you have a chartplotter try a Navionics Gold.It has awesome detail.I used to make a trip up the river clear to Fremont in a Boston Whaler jetboat.No problems.I moved up to 17' Proline CC-big problems.About $1400.00 worth.My fault.Once you hit the first green marker slow way down,trim your motor up,and take your time.I've never fished it,but the scenery is nice.Lots of Eagles.I've seen 6 on one trip.You can go up the river to the Tacklebox ll and get some good burgers and Bologna sandwiches.


----------



## culprit (Apr 13, 2004)

All good advice including the HotSpot map.Here are some links to the river entrance & the TackleBox area.You'll want to be carefull after passing the Rt.20 bridge.Where the river Y's you'll want to stay on the east side to the Tacklebox.I dont't think that you can go any farther upriver than that.And as WLB said stay in the channel until you pass the dike
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=12005&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Trying to attach Map of River Inlet to Bay ?


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I added the line I run to the map. I also added some red dots at squaw for another dangerous underwater rock wall.
One other thing watch for trees in the channel in this area, they float in and out all the time. Even tho the water is shallow the rocks are covered most of the time. The water depth is a little off on that map, I run a 17 ft deep V up there 15/30 times a year and my depth finder says 1.6 allot of the time running on plane. The fork in the river that Culprit speaks of is actually Brady's is, take the left for to the tacklebox 2/6 ft deep back there, ramps/tackle/beer/good food, but it's a long scenic ride to there from the bay. Plenty of bass in the river, but you'll never beat the smallies out of the lake in a tourney, and if the lake is ruff out of the north, I would suggest at least a 20 ft bass boat to deal with the bay, it can crank too! Just take your time and follow the buoys, you'll be ok! Then when you get good and want to have some fun, run it at night with no gps! 
Channels to darkness everywhere!


----------

